
Ask HN: Best Examples of a Privacy Policies and TOS? - kiwicopple
Sorry for the boring question.<p>I&#x27;m looking for any good READABLE examples of companies&#x27; PP and ToS. Have you seen any in the past that you thought were good?<p>Alternatively, if you know a good PP&#x2F;ToS generator, that would be also very helpful.
======
open-source-ux
Here is a readable and simple Privacy Policy (PP) from a now-defunct search
engine called Cuil (launched in 2008, shut down in 2010):

[https://web.archive.org/web/20100830150424/http://www.cuil.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20100830150424/http://www.cuil.com/info/privacy/)

Remember that the length of a privacy policy is also a measure of readability.
A company may aim to make their PP readable using plain language (rather than
legalese jargon) but if that PP takes 20-30 mins to read (as is the case with
many popular online services), can it really be called readable? The sheer
length of many PPs is also a measure how much data companies collect. One of
the reasons why you will never see a short PP from the likes of Facebook,
Google etc.

[https://www.designboom.com/readers/dima-yarovinsky-
visualize...](https://www.designboom.com/readers/dima-yarovinsky-visualizes-
facebook-instagram-snapchat-terms-of-service-05-07-2018/)

Here are some other PP policies from search engines with a focus on privacy:

Startpage: [https://www.startpage.com/en/privacy-
policy/](https://www.startpage.com/en/privacy-policy/)

DuckDuckGo: [https://duckduckgo.com/privacy](https://duckduckgo.com/privacy)

Here is the Terms of Use (ToS) for the BBC 'RemArc' project. The ToS is a bit
too long (6 A4 pages, although spaced out in large font and bullet points) but
easy to read through:

[https://github.com/bbcarchdev/Remarc/blob/master/doc/2016.09...](https://github.com/bbcarchdev/Remarc/blob/master/doc/2016.09.27_RemArc_Content%20licence_Terms%20of%20Use_final.pdf)

~~~
kiwicopple
Thank you for the sheer amount of detail and effort you've put into this
response. These are all great resources.

The PP's from search engines are great, although perhaps a bit easier when the
service doesn't require any personal info like most online products (email +
credit card). Still, it's inspiring the lack of data collection they are
committing to.

Thank you for these links @open-source-ux. Also a question on your name - do
you contribute to OSS with UX suggestions/improvements?

~~~
open-source-ux
You're welcome.

As for my display name...I used to believe that UX could made an important
contribution to OSS, but I no longer really believe that. The model for open
source code contributions just doesn't work for visual and interaction design.
(Or if it does, I've yet to see a successful example that wasn't an exception
rather than the rule). This is, of course, just my opinion :-)

~~~
kiwicopple
In the past I thought of creating a site that could improve UI/UX
contributions to OSS. I was going to call it FOSS Gloss.

There's definitely a need for it, just not really a good mechanism. As you say
- yet to see a successful example. I'm always open to contributions for my own
OSS project though (supabase.io). If you want to get involved, feel free to
open a github issue or email me (find my email in the "humans.txt").

In fact, you already have contributed by answering this Ask HN

